
Astro Slide 5G Transformer Smartphone Comes with a Slide-Out Keyboard - sohkamyung
https://www.cnx-software.com/2020/03/30/astro-slide-5g-transformer-smartphone-comes-with-a-slide-out-keyboard-mediatek-dimensity-1000-soc/
======
thanatos519
I would be more interested if Planet took Linux support more seriously!

